# Paris Hilton



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Have a read of this:

https://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2006040757,00.html

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*

[:0][:0][:0]Paris Hilton doesn't even know London is in the U.K.[:0][:0][:0]


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Paris Hilton is of less concern than the hairball my cat vomited this morning at 4 A.M. At least the hairball had substance.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

That article reminds me, I need to contact Ms Hilton to collect several years' worth of deliquent Oxygen Tax.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I don't care how dumb she is...she's hot, rich, and of a *uh hum* comprimised moral fiber...sounds like my kind of gal [8D]...

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

Paris Hilton is hot?

I think not. She looks like someone left her in the oven for a bit too long.

Nice legs though

------------------


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Personally, I think that South Park got her character exactly right.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

She's decided she's a celebrity, so all the papparazi follow her. 

I think she is totally vacuous and uninteresting.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Concordia,

I have never seen south park,
can you give the clueless amongst us a very brief summery?

Tks,


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

Paris Hilton is a waste of flesh and possibly a soul (I'm still not sure if she has one...)

She has no redeeming qualities and with any luck she'll party herself to death soon and we can stop talking about her.

To anyone who thinks she's hot - if she worked at your local starbucks or in your office would you still think so?

I would rather bed down with Kav's cat's hairball.

Patrick


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by zegnamtl_
> 
> Concordia,
> 
> ...


The squeamish may avert their eyes:

In one of the shows, Paris Hilton comes to the small Colorado town of South Park to open her new boutique chain-- "Stupid Spoiled Whore." This sets off a chain of wannabe behavior in the elementary school ("But Mommy, I want to be a whore, too!"). She ends up negotiating the purchase of one of the town's more naive 6-year-old boys-- whom she dresses in a bear costume and trains to molest her when she's passed out.

Subtle, it isn't.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by patbrady2005_
> 
> To anyone who thinks she's hot - if she worked at your local starbucks or in your office would you still think so?


If there was a girl that looked like Paris Hilton working at my local Starbucks, I'd probably drink about 10 cups of coffee a day...

...but then again...when it comes to women (just like clothes)...everybody has different tastes...

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Concordia,

Lovely!

I guess I have missed very little.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Paris might not be very clever but l think she would be a real innocent sweetheart inside.[:X] l would take care of her like l would my pet rabbit. Hang-on a minute...l don't own a pet rabbit.

Regards: Shooey (father figure to sweet young girls like Paris and Kelly Clarkson).[]

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by zegnamtl_
> 
> Thanks Concordia,
> 
> ...


If they did play it in Canada, it would almost certainly be censored. It is replete with racism, sexism, ageism, and about 20 other isms. They get away with it because they leave nobody out. The show has a long history of offending every demographic available. Trey Parker and Matt Stone are equal opportunity denigrators.

All of this comes together to make a very funny show.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Surely you recall the Oscar song 'blame Canada?' And to quote canadian Leslie Nielson, "Don't call me Shirley." Among Paris' accomplishments are; failing to pay a contractor for renovations and being OMG like sued, having a pet dog go missing, posting a substantial reward, a couple find the dog, return it and are accused of stealing the dog and hassled by the police, seeing papparazi and ramming a Bentley into a truck parked the huge distance of @ 10' away, making a real bad sex tape and a cameo in a B horror movie. Audiences universally cheered when she was killed off. She's a vacuous bit of overindulged lucky sperm club poster girl from people paying high fees to sleep in her family hostels. Tonight on 60 Minutes they interviewed wounded Iraq vets, including a young woman amputee.That, is a real woman, and lady. I can't wait for Paris' overrated looks to fade and she crawls, or performs other physical manuevers into a string of marriages and the anonymity of the Pia Zadora 3 Martini lunchclub at the Polo Lounge.


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

> quote:
> 
> If they did play it in Canada, it would almost certainly be censored.


Not so - South Park is shown in its full glory here in BC.

Canadian broadcasters have much freer rein than US operations where Saving Private Ryan was taken off the air in many markets - not for violence but for a couple of instances of swearing.

We don't suffer from such ridiculous puritanism here - not yet anyway.

------------------


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

She really is a sad little creature isn't she? She's even worse than our own British home-grown dumb socialite Tara Palmer Tompkinson, but just look at Paris's eyes - completely vacant with not an ounce of brain behind it, but I blame her family background, of course, for not having educating her properly. Sad thing also is that she will never find real love - just like Barbara Hutton (the Woolworths heiress) who could never trust any man and who finished up lonely and embittered. Paris will also finish up a pathetic burned-out washed-up old has-been living alone in some palace somewhere with everyone just feeding off her till the day she dies, no doubt.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

lf Paris offered to buy me lots of bespoke shoes, l may consider being her boyfriend.

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Paris Hilton is the sort of socialite today's popular culture elevates and deserves - shallow, vacuous and tacky. 

50 years ago, someone with her advantages - lots of money + physical attractiveness - would be married to minor royalty. I do think she's good-looking.

It's possible not to be the way she comes across. Paris does seem to have a relatively normal sister. Among the crop of current heiresses, Ivana Trump is bright and has common sense and isn't, well, a vulgar bling ho. I'm coining that. VBH.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by VS_
> 
> Paris Hilton is the sort of socialite today's popular culture elevates and deserves - shallow, vacuous and tacky.
> 
> ...


I'm going to use "vulgar bling ho" at the first opportunity and will credit. Marvelous.


----------



## johnapril (Feb 8, 2006)

Paris Hilton is like Arafat just before he went fishing: irrelevant.


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by johnapril_
> 
> Paris Hilton is like Arafat just before he went fishing: irrelevant.


 It's not often you hear those two mentioned in the same sentence.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I think she cute but her poor upbringing negates whatever positives she might have. Bernard Goldberg included her parents, Rick and Kathy Hilton, in his book "100 People Who are Screwing Up America".

Sad. If someone with her money actually had a purpose in life maybe she could do something positive for this world.


----------



## J. Homely (Feb 7, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by KenR_
> Sad. If someone with her money actually had a purpose in life maybe she could do something positive for this world.


But there are thousands upon thousands of people in the world with as much money or more who do absolutely nothing for the world either (not that they should have to), and there are millions more people who are just as shallow if not more, so why does everyone pile on her? She really doesn't do any harm. Does she take up pages in People magazine that would have gone to coverage of the Middle East peace process? Would her Fox TV slot have otherwise gone to a thoughtful 15-part exploration of the ethical and social issues surrounding the abortion debate? Gentlemen, I think not.

Here we have a website with lots of well-educated, well-read, sophisticated people. And yet over twenty posts already to a PH thread. All asserting how inconsequetial she is, of course. And who knows how many people clicked but didn't dare post!

Who's the problem? Paris? Or us? (We?)

[]


----------



## johnapril (Feb 8, 2006)

Paris Hilton is like Cheney just before he went hunting: 0 for 100.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by J. Homely_
> 
> Here we have a website with lots of well-educated, well-read, sophisticated people. And yet over twenty posts already to a PH thread. All asserting how inconsequetial she is, of course. And who knows how many people clicked but didn't dare post!
> 
> Who's the problem? Paris? Or us? (We?)


Both.

Yes, we are generally well educated, well read, sophisticated people. But she's a good looking train wreck and we can't help but watch her antics. We AAAC contributors do not deny our humanity (or is it human frailty).


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

Had Darwin been correct, Paris Hilton would have exploded years ago.

Morbid fascination. 

CT

Fabricati diem, pvnc. (loose translation, To Serve and Protect) -- Sign above the door of the City Watch House, Ankh-Morpork.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Do people really think she's good looking? 

I think she has a kind of weird Gumby/Claymation quality--glazed and plasticky. Nice figure I suppose (bony for my taste), but a pretty odd face--a tight "beauty shot" wouldn't impress many, I'd think. I see a hundred women a day on the streets of NY that put her in the shade.

And always with that ridiculous smirk.

I think some vitriol people feel for her is in part inspired by the anger one feels for one's self at being manipulated by the media into sort of caring about her, despite the complete lack of any reason to do so.

We did all click on this topic, and, I'll wager, felt slightly shameful for doing it. 

Happily, it was all worth it for "Vulgar Bling Ho."

PS

At least Pia Zadora gave us "The Lonely Lady," perhaps the funniest movie ever made. Makes "Valley of the Dolls" look like "The Hours."


----------



## Yckmwia (Mar 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by KenR_
> 
> I think she cute but her poor upbringing negates whatever positives she might have. Bernard Goldberg included her parents, Rick and Kathy Hilton, in his book "100 People Who are Screwing Up America".
> 
> Sad. If someone with her money actually had a purpose in life maybe she could do something positive for this world.


To this moment I hadn't given Ms. Hilton much thought; but now that I know her parents annoy Bernard Goldberg, she is rocketing up the Yckmwia "To Investigate When I Get Around To It" list. Any child of the Goldberg 100 can't be all bad.

And if "vulgar bling ho" is going to enter the vernacular, may I suggest that "vulgar" be dropped as redundant? Isn't vulgarity implied in "bling ho"?

"I tremble for my country when I reflect that God is just." Thomas Jefferson


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

I think Vettriano Man hit the mark nicely with his post.
You take away the makup, cameras and hype, she really has nothing going for her. I actually think she is sensitive and hurts easily. Yea, she may never be poor due to "Daddy and his Bungalows", but I don't think she will ever find true happiness. She is a time bomb waiting to blow. Nervous breakdown on the way.

Cheers
TheSaint


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> At least Pia Zadora gave us "The Lonely Lady," perhaps the funniest movie ever made. Makes "Valley of the Dolls" look like "The Hours."


Pia Zadora also had that differing facial expressions thing going for her, as you said.



> quote:_Originally posted by Yckmwia_
> And if "vulgar bling ho" is going to enter the vernacular, may I suggest that "vulgar" be dropped as redundant? Isn't vulgarity implied in "bling ho"?


You have a point there. Plus, it scans better when rejigging the words to "Swing Low, Sweet Chariot".

I'd post what I came up with, but it's entirely too vulgar.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by VS_
> 
> I'd post what I came up with, but it's entirely too vulgar.


Impossible!

I'd love to see it.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

All these fellows who are saying they don't like Paris Hilton's looks, she's so vacuous, etc., etc.! To them I have only two words:

SOUR GRAPES!


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by ChubbyTiger_
> 
> Had Darwin been correct, Paris Hilton would have exploded years ago.
> 
> Morbid fascination.


Pick one:

Tara Reid or Paris Hilton or write in your own.

who's life in the fast lane ends first?

And remember, non-fatal overdoses and "deaths" which they recover from don't count.


----------



## queueball (Jun 16, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLibourel_
> 
> All these fellows who are saying they don't like Paris Hilton's looks, she's so vacuous, etc., etc.! To them I have only two words:
> 
> SOUR GRAPES!


I disagree. The term "sour grapes" in reference to Paris Hilton implies that I would have something to be bitter about. I don't even know her. Why would I be bitter? Just because she is going to inherit a fortune without ever having to do anything more than decide which pair of Pradas she is going to put on her pampered feet each morning? Just because she got paid millions to star in a mornic TV show? Just because she gets paid insane amounts of money to attend parties? Just because she can be, quite possibly, the most fake, lame, and sorry excuse for a woman presently known to mankind and still here I am typing about her?

You obviously don't know what you're talking about.

Sour grapes indeed.


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

I have written and said many an acerbic thing about Paris Hilton and her vapid, pointless ventures into the media.

As well, she resembles a latent transexual with more than a year's membership to the tanning salon.

The parents, Rick and Kathy Hilton; the former is a bloated man fond of being infinitely rude at Cartier, and the latter a mawkish figure self-titled as the "Queen Of Socialites."
*"In truth, I am not altogether wrong to consider dandyism a form of religion."

Charles Baudelaire*


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by queueball_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know what I'm talking about? Hmmm...well, she's drop-dead gorgeous, she's sexy, fun and due to inherit a bloody fortune. What's not to like? I reckon every man who's not gay, gay, gay would like to have at least a few nights of passion with Paris.


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLibourel_
> Don't know what I'm talking about? Hmmm...well, she's drop-dead gorgeous, she's sexy, fun and due to inherit a bloody fortune. What's not to like? I reckon every man who's not gay, gay, gay would like to have at least a few nights of passion with Paris.


 Well, I'll pass, so you can have my place in the queue if you like.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Yecch. More like a walking petri dish.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by VS_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Bling ho, sweet marmoset"?


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLibourel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And she's cheaper than Viagra and readily available without a perscription...


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Liberty Ship wrote:
And she's cheaper than Viagra and readily available without a perscription...

~~~~~
The prescriptions come afterwards with this dossier!


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

This is my maternal side coming out in me now, so here goes. Paris just needs alittle looking after that's all. l would love to be a father figure to her because she is an innocent little sweetheart. l would feed her, tuck her in at night, drive her places and give her plenty of massages. l would also educate her and generally take her under my wing. l would make it my priority to take good care of her and make sure she is happy.

All sillyness aside, l do feel sorry for her. No-one takes her seriously...she's often used. Poor thing has a false life...she has no real friends. She is in and out of relationships at lightening speed. She doesn't appear to have much going for her does she.

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Forgot to add, Paris Hiltons looks are over-rated.

Also forgot to add, aussies love her. We pay her heaps of money to attend parties and festivals over here. She was payed a fortune to attend the races. Melbourne is keen again to pay her big money to attend future events too.

Paris has the power. Everyone talks about her. And why? People don't talk about other rich girls, but they do about Paris. Again, why??? What is it about her that is different about any other useless rich waste of space.

Regards: The Shooman.

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Every gentleman should have Paris Hilton. Discuss.



*************
RJman. Accept no imitations.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by RJman_
> 
> Every gentleman should have Paris Hilton. Discuss.
> 
> ...


I think flaxSix has a half dozen engraved Paris Hiltons, but he isn't quite sure what to do with them.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> 
> Paris has the power. Everyone talks about her. And why? People don't talk about other rich girls, but they do about Paris. Again, why??? What is it about her that is different about any other useless rich waste of space.


She has a good publicist and has been seen in an amateur porn film?

*"Buy the best, and you will only cry once." - Chinese proverb*


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by globetrotter_I think flatSix has a half dozen engraved Paris Hiltons, but he isn't quite sure what to do with them.


She won't give "aid and comfort" to the little enemy in his pants?

*************
RJman. Accept no imitations.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLibourel_
> 
> Don't know what I'm talking about? Hmmm...well, she's drop-dead gorgeous, she's sexy, fun and due to inherit a bloody fortune. What's not to like? I reckon every man who's not gay, gay, gay would like to have at least a few nights of passion with Paris.


I'm straight, straight, straight and think she's icky.

No offense, Mr. Libourel, but this reminds me of the time I heard a Bill Maher-wannabe proclaim "Any man who denies he wants to sleep with Pam Anderson is just trying to impress some other woman."

Well, no. Some guys find these weird living blow-up sex dolls kind of disturbing and grotesque.

We're the ones who had no interest in WKRP's Jennifer (Loni Anderson--another Anderson!) and mooned over the "sexy librarian type" Bailey Quarters. Where have you gone, Jan Smithers?


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

Brownshoe - I'm with you. If you like the sexy librarian type, you might try Alyson Hannigan.

Librarian:


Sexy:


CT


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by ChubbyTiger_
> 
> Brownshoe - I'm with you. If you like the sexy librarian type, you might try Alyson Hannigan.


Love her.

Redhead, too.

Sigh....


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, in fairness to Paris, unlike Pam Andersen, she has not had a boob job, so she's not so much of a "weird living blow-up sex doll." Not that I have a thing in the world against boob jobs. A great many women can benefit from them.

I've had friends who worked with Pam Andersen who said she was really a first-class bee-atch, especially when she was on her PETA soapbox. I've heard Paris can be something of hellcat as well. However, as that great social philosopher Bugs Bunny once put it, "Aren't they all witches inside anyway?" The foregoing bit of intelligence wouldn't keep me from wanting to give either of them a sweat-drenched, gut-wrenching, pillow-biting experience. However, the constraints of marital fidelity and debilities of old age preclude that delicious possibility, however remote it might be in reality. A quarter-century ago, when I was still in my lusty prime, I would gladly have taken them both on simulaneously. (Of course, Pam would have been seriously under-age then, Paris non-existent, I think.) Now, to paraphrase Aeschylus, I have no more than "the strength of child, leaning on my cane."

And I think that's the first time I have ever quoted Aeschylus and Bugs Bunny in the same paragraph!


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

I applaud your vigor, sir!


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

Bugs Bunny, Aeschylus, and "a sweat-drenched, gut-wrenching, pillow-biting experience", all in the same post. 

Bravo!

CT


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by ChubbyTiger_
> 
> Brownshoe - I'm with you. If you like the sexy librarian type, you might try Alyson Hannigan.
> 
> ...


CT, never in agreement with you more


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

Is that the girl from How I Met Your Mother?

I love that show...


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by crazyquik_
> 
> Is that the girl from How I Met Your Mother?
> 
> I love that show...


yes


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> I applaud your vigor, sir!


Do you mean my vigor in 1980? I am in no position to brag about my vigor in that department these days, alas!


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> "Any man who denies he wants to sleep with Pam Anderson is just trying to impress some other woman."


l thought Pamela Andersons body and looks had gone to sh*t with her older age until l saw her last night on Rove live. l couldn't believe it, she was so hot in her figure hugging green silk dress. She still hasn't lost it. Of course she had plenty of make-up on so who really knows what she looks like. She looked red hot last night though. l'm sure Sammy Newman will sleep with her in his Lambourgini. (Sammy Newman has a big 10 foot Pamela Anderson picture on his shed and his going to take Pam to his house to show her). She acted so slutty last night...she was coming on to everyone, even wimpy Rove.

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLibourel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't under-estimate yourself. You might be lauded for martial fidelity, but as for debilitation -- Saul Bellow had it going on into his 80's, no?

My judgement on Paris Hilton: cute. But I like the librarian above, better.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

If you want to see ol Pam take either the Pacific Coast Highway or the 101 freeway to Kanan-Dune Road off of Malibu. Drive ( from 101) through the two tunnels and make a left immediately into White Cloud Ranch. I'm the steely eyed, 6'2" Randolph Scott wannabee taking orders from a 5'4" woman named Carol. Next door is a pink coral Arabian Nights meets Hitler's bunker love nest. Thats pam's place. She decided to go hiking, a fancy name for trespass on the ranch while I was doing a brake job on a big old black racetrack thoroughbred. I almost ran her down and she decided I was being cruel to the horse. I told her she was on a private dedicated horsetrail and I had the right away regardless. "Oh, well can I walk home? L-A-D-Y -pause, you and Oscar Wilde can do anything as long as it doesn't frighten the horses. Oh, I don't know him. Is he in a band? I'll ask Kid Rock to introduce us." That friends, is what silicone leakage and hair bleach does to the brain. I want Valerie Perrine, Dianna Rigg, Marlene Deitrich- to be succinct- real women and not the molds for those anatomically functional latex dolls some men supposedly talked about on Jerry Springer[xx(]


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

> quote:Next door is a pink coral Arabian Nights meets Hitler's bunker love nest.


My winter book favorite for Best Ask Andy Wisecrack of 2006.


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by RJman_
> 
> Every gentleman should have Paris Hilton. Discuss.


...but she would not know how to handle a gentleman.


----------



## johnapril (Feb 8, 2006)

Paris Hilton is forum fodder.


----------



## AndreMcGrath (Feb 1, 2006)

In the proper mood and given the right light, I can be attracted to all types, from slutty to sophisticated. That being said, there is nothing at all remarkable about Paris Hilton. You can find 50 better looking women during a single stroll across the Chapel Hill campus. 

And none of them would stop your heart.

Mark


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

Meant marital not martial -- maybe those two things are the same.

JA: fodder? I think she's more substance than you give her credit for.


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> 
> I think she's more substance than you give her credit for.


Paris Hilton and "substance" in the same sentence? Sure, if it were followed by "abuse", I could understand. As it is, I am at a loss ...


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by manton_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Straussians are always at a loss when it comes to banal irony. [insert emoticon of your choice here].


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

He used a cigarette holder.

*'Naturally, love's the most distant possibility.'*

*Georges Bataille*


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by LabelKing_
> 
> He used a cigarette holder.


are those padded shoulders?

By the way -- I just saw two films avec Dirk Bogarde. The first was Night Porter -- a nice bit of fascist aesthetic that and the second was Bridge too Far.


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> 
> Straussians are always at a loss when it comes to banal irony. [insert emoticon of your choice here].


"Banal irony" sounds like an oxymoron. "Subtle irony" I can understand, though I do not detect it in the Paris Hilton comment.

One of Strauss's students (and a health nut) once told me that he urged Strauss to quite smoking so as to preserve his health and live forever, or something. Strauss replied that it was no problem, because his cigarette holder took all the toxins out.


----------



## bosthist (Apr 4, 2004)

I'm not fond of Paris Hilton either:

I will take the Pavillon de la Reine, thank you very much:

https://www.fivestaralliance.com/luxury_hotel/paris/pavillon_de_la_reine

Or were you gentlemen talking about something else?

Regards,

Charles

https://bostonhistory.typepad.com


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

Ugly building, but a good location.


----------



## bosthist (Apr 4, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by manton_
> 
> Ugly building, but a good location.


Sounds like Paris Hilton to me!


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

Paris Hilton may be a Vulgar Bling Ho and may represent everything I despise in modern American womanhood, but I certainly wouldn't kick her out of my bed for eating crackers.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I would. Paris is a 'coyote date.' This is waking up hungover to find your arm pinned under a rather unappealing mate. So, like the coyote coaught in a leghold trap you chew off your arm to escape.


----------



## android (Dec 8, 2004)

You could do worse. She looks almost classy here with her good friend Tara.


----------



## android (Dec 8, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Kav_
> 
> I would. Paris is a 'coyote date.' This is waking up hungover to find your arm pinned under a rather unappealing mate. So, like the coyote coaught in a leghold trap you chew off your arm to escape.


Ah yes... NSFW but I think this is what you might mean...


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

She's not wearing shoes. How "classy" can one get?

As for cigarette holders, Strauss probably used one of those German Denicotea filtered holders.

*'Naturally, love's the most distant possibility.'*

*Georges Bataille*


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always love his subtley in acting. He was the gentleman pervert, a role that does not exist anymore in films.

Probably too difficult for the current actors as well as the audience. Commercial success is not gained by that.

*'Naturally, love's the most distant possibility.'*

*Georges Bataille*


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by manton_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might sound like it, but I don't think it is. As for subtle -- perhaps I was serious about Paris. I'm willing to defend her against all comers.

Still, I'll take my Aristotle filtered through Loyola than Leo any day.


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> 
> perhaps I was serious about Paris. I'm willing to defend her against all comers.


So you concede my original point, then?

As for Paris herself, she seems from a distance like exactly what her detractors say she is. I don't expect I'll ever get close enough to learn the truth, and am not interested enough to try. I doubt I would be much surprised, however.



> quote:Still, I'll take my Aristotle filtered through Loyola than Leo any day.


Actually, Strauss's interpretation of Aristotle is quite straightforward. There is really no "filtering" at all because Aristotle himself is so straightforward. Unlike, say, Plato or Machiavelli.


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by manton_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, yes.



> quote:Still, I'll take my Aristotle filtered through Loyola than Leo any day.


Actually, Strauss's interpretation of Aristotle is quite straightforward. There is really no "filtering" at all because Aristotle himself is so straightforward. Unlike, say, Plato or Machiavelli.
[/quote]

Right. Glad Leo was able to inculcate in his admirers something that centuries of scholarship wasn't able to. If only they'd known how straightfoward Aristotle was. Filtering's a good word for it actually -- because every act of reading makes necessary some sort of filter before it gets to the audience. Not to mention translation of course.


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> 
> Right. Glad Leo was able to inculcate in his admirers something that centuries of scholarship wasn't able to. If only they'd known how straightfoward Aristotle was. Filtering's a good word for it actually -- because every act of reading makes necessary some sort of filter before it gets to the audience. Not to mention translation of course.


Huh?

Strauss argues that interpretation of Plato and Machiavelli is necessary because they did not write in a straightforward manner, but made it hard for readers to figure out what they really meant. This is not really controversial. What is admittedly controversial is Strauss's interpretation of these two thinkers, which you like everyone else are free to take or leave.

But to say that you prefer Loyola's interpretation of Strauss's invites confusion, to say the least. Do you mean St. Ignatius? I was not aware that he left behind any writings on Aristotle. Perhaps you meant Aquinas? Strauss agrees with Aquinas' interpretation of Aristotle on all points except one, namely the degree to which Aristotle's thought is compatible with Christianity.

I do believe that Aristotle is straightforward. I don't find him one-tenth as hard to understand or interpret as Plato. Plus, he states his conclusions up front and without any apparent guile. Plato never states any conclusions at all. There are some Straussians who claim Aristolte was secretly an atheist or a nihilist or a proto-Epicurean, but I think they are wrong.


----------



## bosthist (Apr 4, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by manton_
> Strauss argues that interpretation of Plato and Machiavelli is necessary because they did not write in a straightforward manner, but made it hard for readers to figure out what they really meant. This is not really controversial. What is admittedly controversial is Strauss's interpretation of these two thinkers, which you like everyone else are free to take or leave.
> 
> But to say that you prefer Loyola's interpretation of Strauss's invites confusion, to say the least. Do you mean St. Ignatius? I was not aware that he left behind any writings on Aristotle. Perhaps you meant Aquinas? Strauss agrees with Aquinas' interpretation of Aristotle on all points except one, namely the degree to which Aristotle's thought is compatible with Christianity.
> ...


I think I just heard Paris Hilton's head explode. Or would it implode? Discuss.


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by bosthist_
> 
> I think I just heard Paris Hilton's head explode. Or would it implode? Discuss.


I don't respect her, I admit, but neither do I bear her any ill will. I apologize to Miss Hilton for contributing to the ex/implosion


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Egad, Manton, you want to be careful about this. If you cause Paris to implode or explode, the paparazzi will put you on the cover of People Magazine. 

(If you are especially unfortunate, they may get a picture of you in the morning before you have shaved and put on a bespoke suit!!)


----------



## Nantucket Red (Jan 26, 2006)

Miss Hilton assures me that her head is in no danger of exploding or imploding (whatever that means) or whatever.

She says she's confused, though, about who all these Strauss, Plato, Aristotle, and that Machavielli -- or whatever his name is -- guys are and why she's never heard of them or met them if they're such important politicians or company presidents or, like, whatever.

She also wants to know if the difficult words used to describe her in this thread, like "insipid," "vapid," "vacuous," mean, like, "fantastic," "gorgeous," "sexy," and, like, stuff.

-------------------------------------------------
God gave us women; the Devil gave them corsets.
- French proverb


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Nantucket Red_
> 
> Miss Hilton assures me that her head is in no danger of exploding or imploding (whatever that means) or whatever.


Miss Hilton reads Aristotle in the Greek. I can assure you that few can parse a sentence of Aristotle or Plato as well as her. I believe she took her BA with honors from Smith.


----------



## Nantucket Red (Jan 26, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In other words, she's not as stupid as everyone's making her out to be?

Thanks, Horace. You've just ruined the entire pretext of this thread!

-------------------------------------------------
God gave us women; the Devil gave them corsets.
- French proverb


----------



## bosthist (Apr 4, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Horace, as much as I respect you, I have to say you're confused. Miss Hilton dated Aristotle, a Greek. As for "parsing a sentence" I can only assume that's what the cool kids are calling having sex these days. We used to call it "conjugating a verb" back in my day, when Latin was in vogue, hence the phrase "vidi, vici, veni".


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Nantucket Red_
> She says she's confused, though, about who all these Strauss, Plato, Aristotle, and that Machavielli -- or whatever his name is -- guys are and why she's never heard of them or met them if they're such important politicians or company presidents or, like, whatever.


They're all race-car drivers, silly.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Nantucket Red_She says she's confused, though, about who all these Strauss, Plato, Aristotle, and that Machavielli -- or whatever his name is -- guys are and why she's never heard of them or met them if they're such important politicians or company presidents or, like, whatever.


Machavielli's stuff has really declined ever since Gianni was shot.


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

> quote:"... are those padded shoulders?"
> 
> "... a sweat-drenched, gut-wrenching, pillow-biting experience"
> 
> ...


All of this _in the same thread_.

Only on AAAC.

CT


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

And I thought Machavielli was the designer name for Maciadora sweat shops that moved from L.A. to T.J to H.C.M.city to assure their owners a fair profit. How else can they afford Smith College for a B.A. in B.S.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

So Paris Hilton reads Plato and Aristotle in the original? I have to suspect Horace, who has often shown a puckish streak, may well be "taking the mick," as the Brits say.

If in fact she can read Aristotle in the original with ease, my hat is off to the lass. I was considered a pretty dab hand with Ancient Greek in my younger days, and I found Aristotle damnded hard going in the original when I was reading Greats at Balliol 41-odd years ago. Plato was elegant and easy by comparison.

On a more serious note, however "stupid,""vacuous" (or whatever else you want to call her) Paris Hilton may appear, she must have a certain innate shrewdness and acumen. After all, with no particular talents and little more than good looks and a well-known family name, she has used her talents for self-promotion and gaining notoriety to make her name a household word, get her own TV shows, commercials, acting and modelling gigs, lucrative endorsements and whatnot, all of which is netting her a tidy seven-figure income, I hear tell. For all the credentials of intellect that I am supposed to bear: PBK, summa cum, Oxford Greats, post-doc, etc., that's a helluva a lot better than I have ever done for myself, and I suspect the same is true of most of the rest of us in this forum. Stupid like a fox she is!

On another note, when did "Paris" become a girl's name? It has long been occasionally encountered as a man's name, as one might expect from the Trojan prince.


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by bosthist_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh tell me this ain't true. Tell me she at least vidi'd. I just think all you guys can't accept that she's beautiful, smart, and rich. The holy trinity, as it were.

Oh yeah, and what J. Lib said -- all of it. Except that Aristotle said, if I'm not mistaken, that the highest form of human endeavor was contemplation. So maybe J Lib against the 7 figure income wins.

Mant: Loyola was a metonym for Catholic. I needed something that was alliterative. For Leo. Anyway -- I'll take a pre-Enlightened view any day. On many things at least.


----------



## johnapril (Feb 8, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> 
> Meant marital not martial -- maybe those two things are the same.
> 
> JA: fodder? I think she's more substance than you give her credit for.


No. She could be dried out and used as fuel.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Becha Howard would like Paris. Where's Howard when ya need im?

Nothing wrong with the gals going around in bare feet (they have to show off their feet...sexiest part of a woman). l just hate it when the blokes go around in bare feet.

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------

